# Does the BR03-92 have a screw down crown?



## ATS (Aug 9, 2009)

Does the BR03-92 have a screw down crown?

:thanks


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

Nope. Just a push.


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

cdvma said:


> Nope. Just a push.


 |>


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

I would have bought one of these years ago if it had a screw down crown. To have a "tool" watch design at that price level and not have a screw down crown like the larger 46mm models is ridiculous. This is unfortunately a fashion watch, I'm afraid; too bad because I really want one, if only it had a screw down crown.


----------



## jooboy (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I would have bought one of these years ago if it had a screw down crown. To have a "tool" watch design at that price level and not have a screw down crown like the larger 46mm models is ridiculous. This is unfortunately a fashion watch, I'm afraid; too bad because I really want one, if only it had a screw down crown.


I agree that the BR03 is a fashion watch, but don't see your logic that a lack of a screw down crown automatically equals a fashion watch. Screw down crowns are usually found in dive watches to improve water resistance or accidentally pulling the crown while underwater, so are not always necessary for watches for other applications.


----------



## ATS (Aug 9, 2009)

I second that.



[email protected] said:


> I would have bought one of these years ago if it had a screw down crown. To have a "tool" watch design at that price level and not have a screw down crown like the larger 46mm models is ridiculous. This is unfortunately a fashion watch, I'm afraid; too bad because I really want one, if only it had a screw down crown.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I would have bought one of these years ago if it had a screw down crown. To have a "tool" watch design at that price level and not have a screw down crown like the larger 46mm models is ridiculous. This is unfortunately a fashion watch, I'm afraid; too bad because I really want one, if only it had a screw down crown.


I agree. It's a piece of mind for a watch this big and at this cost.


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmmm always thought this had a screw down since the BR 01 has one


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! I had no idea my Sinn UX S was a ridiculous fashion watch because of it's push in crown. I will return it immediately!


----------



## dan[email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, I never meant to piss people off by calling the BR03-92 a fashion watch since it has no screw down crown. I LOVE this watch. I've wanted one forever, but I just can't make myself pay that much for a "tool" watch that doesn't have a screw down crown. The Bell & Ross I really lust after is the BR-01-96, the 46mm instrument with the big date function. I can't count how many times I've tried on a BR-01 series trying to convince myself that I can pull it off on my small wrist but I just can't. It really bugs me that there is not that big a difference in price between the 46mm and the 42mm but the 42's lack the screw down crown. As I said the first time I posted, whether I call it a fashion watch or not, I would have bought one of these ages ago if only it had the screw down crown. Maybe someone from Bell & Ross will read this thread and see the others who would have made the purchase of the 03-92 as well if it had the same features as its larger brother. And while they're at it, PLEASE make a 42mm version of the BR01-96.


----------



## jooboy (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, I never meant to piss people off by calling the BR03-92 a fashion watch since it has no screw down crown. I LOVE this watch. I've wanted one forever, but I just can't make myself pay that much for a "tool" watch that doesn't have a screw down crown. The Bell & Ross I really lust after is the BR-01-96, the 46mm instrument with the big date function. I can't count how many times I've tried on a BR-01 series trying to convince myself that I can pull it off on my small wrist but I just can't. It really bugs me that there is not that big a difference in price between the 46mm and the 42mm but the 42's lack the screw down crown. As I said the first time I posted, whether I call it a fashion watch or not, I would have bought one of these ages ago if only it had the screw down crown. Maybe someone from Bell & Ross will read this thread and see the others who would have made the purchase of the 03-92 as well if it had the same features as its larger brother. And while they're at it, PLEASE make a 42mm version of the BR01-96.


I don't disagree with you that the BR03 is a fashion watch. My argument was that I don't think just because a watch doesn't have a screw down crown automatically means it's a fashion watch. On the flip side, just because a watch does have a screw down crown doesn't mean that it's a "tool" watch, as you say. I think the BR01 is more fashion watch that anything, even if it has a screw down crown or not. For the Bell & Ross Instrument line, the 02 is the most serious, task-oriented watch. The 01 and 03 are more novelties. I'm sure other will disagree with me, but that's my opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

"For the Bell & Ross Instrument line, the 02 is the most serious, task-oriented watch."

I'd have to agree with that although I prefer the looks of the 01 and 03 lines.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

I would go with the 01-92 and be done with it. I had the 03 and it just wasn't for me.

Cheers!


----------

